# Do trichs continue to change color...



## Funkfarmer (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey all at MP, my question is-Do trichs continue to change after your plant has been cut down?


----------



## The New Girl (Jul 21, 2008)

Well....when you die your fingernails and hair still grows...I'm not sure they will change that much but there still is a certain amount of metabolism in a plant that allows it to continue, like a tomato that still ripens or a flower that still blooms after being chopped, so in a nutshell...YES   

PS Thanks Massproducer...show's i just believe in fairy tales...or lies from the crypt!!! I googled it and you're right, thx for setting me straight, no no, i mean forward


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks new girl, what i was going for was to have the trichs more cloudy than amber, so this might work.


----------



## massproducer (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't think your hair and finger nails grow after you die, I think it is that your skin shivels and starts to dehydrate and that gives the appearance that the hair and nails grew.

Chemical changes will occur within the bud, such as staches converting to sugars, but there will be no more active growth after you harvest.  It would be best to wait until the plant is done to harvest.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jul 21, 2008)

triches were about 25o/o amber and 50o/o cloudy, and the cloudy is what i was going for. im hoping for the best, if not i have 2 more back-ups. its all about experience right?


----------

